# Arrow wraps/spine?



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I believe that you are putting way too much thought into it if your wondering about how an arrow wrap effects spine. To answer your question no it wont have an impact because the man flexing part of an arrow is at the center of the arrow and tappers off at the ends of the shaft.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually a wrap will and does change the spine of the shaft and also FOC....just like different size vanes do. The effect is minimal in the grand scheme of things but it does change things slightly. I use wraps on my field and hunting shafts...but because of how they look and the ease of fletching not because of spine changes.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I really wasn't worried about the spine changing, I was just curious IF it would make a difference. I know and understand about the FOC due to a wrap or size of vanes, the more weight on the rear the lower the FOC. 

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Weight on the nock end of the shaft works to stiffen the spine slightly.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yes, it does change the spine slightly.

However...if you own 27 diameter arrows....AVOID putting any wraps on those arrows if you are going to compete in NFAA Sanctioned events! If you put wraps on the back of any 27 diameter arrow, or if you use "outserts" on the back of the arrow...those arrows become ILLEGAL for Sanctioned competition in the NFAA, because they will then exceed .422" maxiumum diameter. This "max. diameter" includes any added wraps and/or outserts!!


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was thinking along the lines of field arrows. If I shot any indoors I would use the 2613's I already have.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

i have seen quite a few guys wrap there nano size field arrows. i am going to wrap my carbon 1's this year mainly because i like to see the arrow in flight and in the target.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I wrap my NanoXRs ONLY for because I like the way they look. White wrap with black 187 Flex Fletch. It doesn't help seeing them in flight even when using a different color wrap or vane. From shooting with others that use different colors I can say that it doesn't help seeing them in target either. 

Generally all your really seeing on target with small arrows is the nock. You can see brighter vanes a little better but really it's the nock your seeing. Even with my 12X binos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The only reason I use the 2mil wraps on my arrows is for "re-fletching" purposes. It is far easier to heat up the wrap with a hair dryer and peel off the wrap along with the vanes...all at once, rather than risk pulling off some carbon while removing vanes glued directly to the shaft itself. I've had that happen in the past when I glued vanes directly to the carbon shaft, and obviously that was the end of those arrows!

Being "ProActive", I no longer take that risk with my carbon arrows. Bad enough outdoors taking the risk of a cracked shaft and forgetting to "bend and flex" and getting carbon run through my hand!

Too bad that people got nit-noe about wraps and outserts at the BACK of the shafts and now you can't wrap the 27's or use outserts to protect the back of the arrow! If one of those fatties penetrates the bale that far to have the wrap or outsert contact the paper...then the BALE needs to be changed long before that "near pass-through" happens!!!!

The RIC ruling from last year about a 're-shoot' if the arrow wrap contacts the paper worked just fine...but apparently somebody got beat by a 're-shoot' or decided to get nit-picky...and so now nobody can wrap their 27's and be legal.

It is what it is, the rule is now clear, so guess, IF I should decide to use 27's in competition, I'll pull the wraps and glue the fletches right to the carbon. Not a HUGE deal, but rather a pain in the butt, hahaha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Earth to field.....

this is the field forum....we are talking about putting wraps on arrows for FIELD....not indoors.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Earth to field.....
> 
> this is the field forum....we are talking about putting wraps on arrows for FIELD....not indoors.


Field to HORNET...I have seen people trying to shoot FIELD with 27 diameter shafts. PLUS, the unmarked National Outdoor 3-D is NFAA sanctioned, and people do shoot 3-D with 27 diameters. One more... AND...Redding (NFAA sanctioned, I believe) may well also have people shooting 27 diameter shafts too!!! It isn't just, field/hunter/animal...it is also the 3-D part of the NFAA, too.

That is why I brought up the problem with wraps on 27's. I'm fully aware that most of we field shooters won't use that big of a shaft, but that doesn't cover someone wanting to use 27's with wraps or outserts to "try" to shoot field or NFAA Sanctioned events with them.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

field14 said:


> Field to HORNET...I have seen people trying to shoot FIELD with 27 diameter shafts. PLUS, the unmarked National Outdoor 3-D is NFAA sanctioned, and people do shoot 3-D with 27 diameters. One more... AND...Redding (NFAA sanctioned, I believe) may well also have people shooting 27 diameter shafts too!!! It isn't just, field/hunter/animal...it is also the 3-D part of the NFAA, too.
> 
> That is why I brought up the problem with wraps on 27's. I'm fully aware that most of we field shooters won't use that big of a shaft, but that doesn't cover someone wanting to use 27's with wraps or outserts to "try" to shoot field or NFAA Sanctioned events with them.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


so your reasoning for talking about 27's in a field forum is because of nfaa sanctioned 3d?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just to put the info out there......I am in the process of building my arrows for field right now. So I weighed the wraps I use....the cut down wrap to fit the diameter of my Nano XRs and to get the length that I like gives me a total wrap weight of 2.84 grains. That's less then one of my vanes. So the effect on the spine of the arrow is VERY minimal :thumb:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

drewbie8 said:


> so your reasoning for talking about 27's in a field forum is because of nfaa sanctioned 3d?


Read my post again, first sentence: "*Field to HORNET...I have seen people trying to shoot FIELD with 27 diameter shafts.
*

Obviously, you only read what you wanted to read! PEOPLE ARE OUT THERE THAT ARE TRYING TO SHOOT FIELD WITH FAT SHAFTS, specifically 27 diameter.

For fat shaft shooters of the 27 diameter kind...the WEIGHT of the wrap isn't a problem...but even at a 2-mil wrap, once the back of a 27 diameter is wrapped...it exceeds the .422 diameter and is ILLEGAL for competition in the NFAA no matter which venue of NFAA it is.

Of course, Hornet, you and I both agree that to shoot a 27 diameter for FIELD is akin to committing Hari Kari since on the close ones you are going to mangle your arrows, and on the medium and even longer distances, people are going to mangle your arrows and also be upset because you are taking up space and giving the others increased odds of kissing out.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

